# Holland Angeln Erfahrung?



## Winterduft (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob ich einen sogenannten Vispas brauche, wenn ich in Holland in einem Touristengebiet für ein paar Tage angeln möchte?

Danke schon mal

Gruß Winterduft


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. Februar 2020)

Um in Holland zu fischen brauchst Du nen Vispas,ja.
Es gibt Gastpässe für 10€ / 2 Tage glaube ich.Oder den Jahrespass für knapp unter 50€.
Neben den offenen Gewässern,gibt es einige wenige die jeweils nur mit Vereinszugehörigkeit zu befischen sind.Zudem gibt es Sonderregelungen zum Nachtfischen oder aufstellen einer dritten Rute,dies muss extra bezahlt werden.

Alle Infos findest Du u.a. hier:
https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/vispas-deutsch/


----------



## eisblock (5. Februar 2020)

Du bekommst den Vispas auch für unter 40 Euro. Achte darauf, daß er von einem Verein in deinem Wunschgebiet ausgestellt ist. Dann darfst du in den betreffenden Vereinsgewässern auch fischen. Der Preis hängt meist von der Größe der Vereinsstrecken ab, die du zusätzlich befischen darfst. Schau im Internet mal nach dem Visplanner. Da siehst du alle Gewässer in NL die befischt werden dürfen und die jeweils lokalen Vereine mit Gewässerstrecke und Jahrespreis. Du kannst dann bei deinem Wunschverein den Vispas online  ordern.  Ist eigentlich genial einfach.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Du bekommst den Vispas auch für unter 40 Euro. Achte darauf, daß er von einem Verein in deinem Wunschgebiet ausgestellt ist. Dann darfst du in den betreffenden Vereinsgewässern auch fischen. Der Preis hängt meist von der Größe der Vereinsstrecken ab, die du zusätzlich befischen darfst. Schau im Internet mal nach dem Visplanner. Da siehst du alle Gewässer in NL die befischt werden dürfen und die jeweils lokalen Vereine mit Gewässerstrecke und Jahrespreis. Du kannst dann bei deinem Wunschverein den Vispas online  ordern.  Ist eigentlich genial einfach.



Ganz genau so isses !
Kann ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Vielleicht noch das man im Angelladen vor Ort ,wo man Angeln möchte, in der Regel auch den Vispas vom Verein dort bekommt. 
Achso falls gewünscht, die Marke für das Nachtangeln oder die dritte Rute kosten nochmal 10 Euronen Aufpreis 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Achso falls gewünscht, die Marke für das Nachtangeln oder die dritte Rute kosten nochmal 10 Euronen Aufpreis


ich weiß nur das sie zusammen 30 kosten


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich weiß nur das sie zusammen 30 kosten


Ups ...ich hatte pro Marke irgendwie online 10 euro gezahlt jedenfalls für die Nachtangelgenehmigung ! Die dritte Rute habe ich nicht geholt. 
Aber egal ob 20 oder 30 Euro ,ist trotzdem nicht teuer!


----------



## Mefospezialist (7. Februar 2020)

Möchtest du im Süßwasser oder im Meer fischen?


----------

